# Conectar leds al usb



## fernando_b (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro. Estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica pero se casi nada de electronica es q estoy en 2do año y no tenemos todavia materias relacionadas a la especialidad. Lo que quiero hacer es conectar leds de 5mm de alta luminosidad (unos 4 o 5 si es q se puede) al puerto USB y no se como hacer, es q quiero hacer una lampara para poder estudiar y me gusta la luminosidad q dan esos leds. Si alguien me puede dar una mano enviandome el diagrama de como conectar los leds al puerto usb aprovechando al maximo la luminosidad q dan les agradeceria mucho. Saludos!


----------



## pedolife (Mar 28, 2008)

para conectarlo tenes que pelar el lado contrario al que se echufa al la pc ahi hay dos cbles uno rojo y uno negro y otros de comandos. en el rojo y negro (positivo y negativo)conectas los leds .despues te mando un diagrama.
espero que te sirva
saludos


----------



## Vick (Mar 29, 2008)

Aca te dejo una página que habla de la construcción de una lámpara USB, ahí mismo esta el diagrama de conexion del puerto USB, cada puerto te puede dar hasta 500mA así que si quieres puedes poner mas leds en tu lámpara:

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30612/article.html

Saludos.


----------



## fernando_b (Abr 1, 2008)

Ok, muchas gracias por sus respuestas, pero hay algo q entendi Vick, es si puedo conectar 5 leds en un solo cable usb y como deberia hacerlo (en serie o paralelo) ya q la pagina que me diste el esquema ahi presentado utilizaria un puerto por led. Si es q se puede conectar 5 leds, con q valores de resistencias me darian la maxima luminosidad sin que se quemen los leds?


----------



## Manonline (Abr 1, 2008)

que caida producen tus leds? y que corriente consumen?

o en su defecto... de que color son?

el puerto usb tiene una salida de 5V 500mA... suponiendo qe los leds son azules y son de 20mA podes conectar hasta 25 leds...

como?

poniendo muchas ramas de un led en serie con una resistencia limitadora (una rama por led)
la resistencia se calcula asi:
(5v - Vled) / Iled = R

led azul.. una caida promedio de 3.5V y corriente de 20mA...

(5v-3.5v) / 20mA = 75ohms...

como no es un valor comercial podes poner o una R de 68ohms o una de 82ohms...


----------



## Vick (Abr 1, 2008)

Así es, debes saber cual es el voltaje de tus leds y la corriente que va a pasar por ellos, si son blancos deben ser de 3.4V y entre 10 y 15mA es suficiente.

Checa esto para que calcules el circuito con uno o varos leds:

http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz
http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=zz.led.resistor.calculator

Suerte.


----------



## eidtech (Abr 1, 2008)

Solo hay que recordar que el puerto USB entrega 500mA hasta que el dispositivo se encuentra enumerado. 

Antes de enumersarse, solo entrega 100mA.


----------



## fernando_b (Abr 1, 2008)

Ok muchas gracias por su ayuda ahora si tengo lo q necesito. Saludos y suerte!


----------



## zetec (Abr 1, 2008)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> Solo hay que recordar que el puerto USB entrega 500mA hasta que el dispositivo se encuentra enumerado.
> 
> Antes de enumersarse, solo entrega 100mA.



Saludos amigo eidtech como es eso de que tiene que estar enumerado? sera que me podrias explicar un poco mas eso. 

Claro si no es mucha molestia.


----------



## eidtech (Abr 2, 2008)

Enumerado es cuando lo conectas y el sistema lo reconoce y te dice que esta listo para trabajar.

En el caso de puros leds, conectados en Vcc y GND no habra dispositivo a enumerar, por lo tanto el maximo de corriente a entregar sera de 100mA.


----------



## ares29 (Abr 28, 2008)

hola, que tal, hice lo que dice la pagina, y al momento de conectar el LED enciende muy bajo y aparte cada 10 seg. mas o menos hace un destello (lo probe con 2 leds diferentes), aparte cheque el voltaje sin conectar nada y me da 4.8 volts (mas o menos) y cuando conecto el led me da 2.5 (mas o menos) antes y despues de la resistencia, que puede ser?, utilice un led ultrabrillante y otro normal y en los dos fue lo mismo. aparte lo hice en 2 computadoras diferentes, que si funcionan los puertos.

aclarando utilice un cable usb de un teclado, eso podria haber influido?


Gracias


----------



## cesarmorante (Nov 18, 2008)

A mi portatil se le ha roto la retroalimentación de la pantalla y había pensado hacer algo parecido a lo que comentais solo que con 8 ó 10 leds que irían repartidos por detrás de la pantalla (lo sé, es una chapuza). 

Por lo que comentais aquí, si el USB solo da 100mA, no podría poner mas de 5 leds ¿no?.

¿Se os ocurre alguna otra forma de hacer esto? Quiero hacerlo aunque sea con pilas ya que el portatil no lo puedo usar mientras esté así, y me han dicho que el problema está en la placa base.

No se bien como va eso de que se enumere el USB, así que planteo una pregunta: Si conecto un HUB a un USB,¿Se enumera y da los 500mA? Tal vez si a ese HUB con mas de un puerto se le conecta un ratón o algo similar, se enumera y el puerto al que está conectado el HUB ofrece los 500mA, que se repartirían entre los led y el ratón.  
¿Alquien sabe algo sobre esto?

Agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda que me podais prestar.

Un saludo


----------



## lanselor (Nov 18, 2008)

Te saldria mejor, ya que estás dispuesto a abrir el portatil. Desmontar la pantalla que supongo será sencillo ya que estás cosas vienen de manera modular y sustituir la retroiluminación.

En una tft que desmonté una vez. Te puedo decir que es relativamente sencillo llegar a la retroiluminación. Tambien te recomiendo que saques fotos de todo el proceso, asi tendrás un documento grafico al que recurrir a la hora de rearmarlo, para que no sobren ni falten piezas D.


----------



## cesarmorante (Nov 18, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta. 

La pantalla ya la he abierto pero no tanto como para dejar accesibles las lámparas. De todas formas en un servicio técnico me han dicho que el problema está en que no le llega corriente desde la placa base (y ahí me da mas miedo tocar, además e intentado abrirlo del todo para ver si es algo no muy complicado y no he podido).

He optado por los leds por eso y porque ocupan poco, gastan poco y parece que no se calientan.

Se que no se me va a quedar algo fino, pero por lo menos lo podría usar

PD: ¿Alguien sabe algo sobre si con HUB el puerto USB daría los 500mA?

Salu2


----------



## seshumaru (Abr 27, 2011)

wao que gran idea pues quiero aprovechar la energia para iluminar el  teclado  en las noches


----------



## AMBROSIA (Jul 26, 2013)

Hola floristas del  F O R O  D E   E L E C T R O N I C A
un aporte una lampara  USB  espero que sea de su agrado.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Está muy linda..

Por las dudas, les digo que no se fien de los colores, por las dudas midan (tengo un cable que el negro es el +5V, y el rojo masa..  ).

Saludos


----------

